# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Vetmia

## Dito

Vetmia: Kjo ndienje qe shfaqet qe ne femijerine e hershme, A nuk ju kujtohet shprehja "Askush nuk do te luaje me mua" Pra kjo eshte nje premise qe nje individ kerkon te mbyllet ne vetvete. Besoj kjo ska perkatsi gjinore Mashkull/Femer pasi te gjithe jemi deshmimtare te ndodhive kur pleq apo edhe te rinj kane vdekur te vetem ne shtepite e tyre krejt te vetem dhe pas ditesh e muajsh eshte marre vesh. E tmershme por e vertete.

Me thoni pra miqte e mi forumiste si e perjetoni ju ndienjen e vetmise, dicka nga tingulli i ketij opsioni.

Dito.

----------


## football

Shume here njerezit e vetmuar jane me karakter te forte.  Keta njerez nuk ndjejne nevojen e personave te tjere perreth dhe kane besim te plote ne vetvehte.  Kane nevoje per prezencen e tyre vetem si figura por jo si qenje, mbasi ata edhe kur jane midis njerezve jane perseri vetem.  Komunikimi eshte zero.  Keta njerez ose degjojne shume dhe nuk flasin fare ose flasin shume dhe nuk degjojne fare.  Ata mund te jene njerez me pushtet te plote ose pa pushtet fare.  Pra mund te jene ose shume te zgjuar deri ne menduri ose shume te trashe deri ne te mete.  Pra vetem nuk jane vetem njerezit mesatare qe nuk arijne ti kuptojne te gjitha problemet ose kuptojne pak me teper se budallenjte.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Lumturia e personit ndodhet ne tru. Keshtu nuk eshte e thene qe vetmia do te thote domosdo deshperim. Varet si e perballon cdo person. 

Sidoqofte cdo person ka nevoje per njecik vetmi. Vetmia eshte shansi me i mire per te mesuar veten!

----------


## MiLaNiStE

bashkohem me menimin e parafolsit  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Aragorn I

> Vetmia eshte shansi me i mire per te mesuar veten!


A ma shpjegon edhe mua se si ndodh kjo gje? Dmth pse eshte vetmia shanci me i mire per te mesuar veten? 

Degjo plako, vetmia nuk eshte aspak shanci me i mire per te mesuar veten. Pak a shume te kuptoj se ti e thua kete gje duke u bazuar ne komunikimin e njeriut me veten, reflektimin, meditimin, etj etj... por faktikisht vetmia eshte nje kontribut i vogel per njohjen e njeriut, kjo sepse njeriu e njeh veten me mire nepermjet te tjereve. Konkretisht, Tarzani, ne mes kafsheve, e quante veten majmun, dmth ashtu e dinte veten ai, tip gorille me floke te gjata. Dmth me thuaj se me ke rri te te them se kush je. Prandaj, dalim me konkluzionin se nepermjet njerezve (ose kafsheve) me te cilet ne rrim, ne njohim veten.

----------


## Kryeplaku

> A ma shpjegon edhe mua se si ndodh kjo gje? Dmth pse eshte vetmia shanci me i mire per te mesuar veten? 
> 
> Degjo plako, vetmia nuk eshte aspak shanci me i mire per te mesuar veten. Pak a shume te kuptoj se ti e thua kete gje duke u bazuar ne komunikimin e njeriut me veten, reflektimin, meditimin, etj etj... por faktikisht vetmia eshte nje kontribut i vogel per njohjen e njeriut, kjo sepse njeriu e njeh veten me mire nepermjet te tjereve. Konkretisht, Tarzani, ne mes kafsheve, e quante veten majmun, dmth ashtu e dinte veten ai, tip gorille me floke te gjata. Dmth me thuaj se me ke rri te te them se kush je. Prandaj, dalim me konkluzionin se nepermjet njerezve (ose kafsheve) me te cilet ne rrim, ne njohim veten.


Edhe une jam ndakort me ty... vecse nuk e kisha fjalen per Tarzanin, as per Robinson Kruzoin!

Sidoqofte vetmia te jep kohen qe te filozofosh veten...

----------


## BRADYKININ

Cdo gje e tepruar nuk eshte e shendetshme. Vetmia eshte pozitive kur njeriu deshiron te shkeputet per pak momente nga jeta monotone...vorbulla e saj...per te reflektuar mbi vetveten apo ato gjera specifike qe e preokupojne. Por vetmia eshte teper e rrezikshme nese ajo s'i ndahet njeriut per nje kohe te gjate...qofte kjo zgjedhja e tij apo thjesht rrethanat.  :shkelje syri: 

E urrej vetmine....sepse te largon nga origjina njerezore.

----------


## Aragorn I

> Cdo gje e tepruar nuk eshte e shendetshme. Vetmia eshte pozitive kur njeriu deshiron te shkeputet per pak momente nga jeta monotone...vorbulla e saj...per te reflektuar mbi vetveten apo ato gjera specifike qe e preokupojne. Por vetmia eshte teper e rrezikshme nese ajo s'i ndahet njeriut per nje kohe te gjate...qofte kjo zgjedhja e tij apo thjesht rrethanat. 
> 
> E urrej vetmine....sepse te largon nga origjina njerezore.


Shamikuqe, kur njeriu shkeputet per disa momente nga njerezia e zhurma drejt qetesise... kto momente nuk quhen vetmi, quhet nevoje per qetesi, nevoje per shoqerine e vetes, ose thjesht, momente private. Kur njeriu cohet nga nje dhome plot njerez e shkon diku ne nje dhome bosh, e ben se do vete, kjo nuk eshte vetmi por 'privacy'. Vetmia ndodh kur individi _ngelet_ i vetmuar, e jo kur _zgjedh_ te jete i vetmuar. Ne pergjithesi te vetmuarit duan te jene ne shoqerine e te tjereve dhe e ndiejn veten te alienuar, izoluar etj etj... Vetmia nga vete natyra e saj nuk eshte ide pozitive, e pare nga te kater anet.

----------


## Albi

Vetmia e tepruar eshte ne dem te trurit sepse duke qen ne vetmi arin ne humbet te komonikuarit me te tjret dhe me ton engjefalosun,njeriu ka nevoje per vetmi po (pak) gjithsesi dhe te ndenjurit shum mes te tjerve perseri eshte e demshme ;;

ANTENA

----------


## helene

Deri tani s'kam pasur ndonje problem, si te jem vetem si te jem me shoqeri per mua njesoj eshte.Shumicen e rasteve preferoj te rri vetem.

----------


## BRADYKININ

> Shamikuqe, kur njeriu shkeputet per disa momente nga njerezia e zhurma drejt qetesise... kto momente nuk quhen vetmi, quhet nevoje per qetesi, nevoje per shoqerine e vetes, ose thjesht, momente private. Kur njeriu cohet nga nje dhome plot njerez e shkon diku ne nje dhome bosh, e ben se do vete, kjo nuk eshte vetmi por 'privacy'. Vetmia ndodh kur individi _ngelet_ i vetmuar, e jo kur _zgjedh_ te jete i vetmuar. Ne pergjithesi te vetmuarit duan te jene ne shoqerine e te tjereve dhe e ndiejn veten te alienuar, izoluar etj etj... Vetmia nga vete natyra e saj nuk eshte ide pozitive, e pare nga te kater anet.


Te kuptoj Aragorn qe terheqja nga zhurma/shoqeria per pak kohe eshte normale. Por prape se prape je ne shoqerine e vetvetes, hence fjala VETMI. Pra zgjedh te kesh privacine tende, your space, your own time with YOURSELF.

Mendoj se VETMIA ndodh per shume aresye:
1) Pjese e karakterit nen *Schizoid Personality Disorder*. Keta njerez preferojne te qendrojne vetem dhe ndihen me mire ashtu. Nuk kane deshire te bejne shoqeri te reja. Jane shume te urte ne shkolle. Shumica i njohin thjesht si emer sepse nuk komunikojne. 

2) Prape pjese e karakterit por ne kete rast si *Avoidant Personality Disorder*. Keta njerez jane ato tipat e turpshem qe nuk kane guxim te bejne shoqeri. E deshirojne miqesine/biseden me te tjeret por nuk kane guts. Kane frike se mos cdo gje do shkoje keq...etj. etj. Dhe keto ndihen miserable vetem.

3) Rrethanat me te cilat jeta na prezanton. Shumica prej nesh qe shkruajme ne kete forum jemi larg Shqiperise. Sa nga ne e kane familjen ne keto vende te huaja? Sa nga ne jetojme me roomates me te cilet ndoshta s'kemi asgje te perbashket, pervec se profesionit? Sa nga ne flasin shqip jashte ketij forumi? Pse vijme ketu? 
Pra, dua te them qe jeta ne mergim eshte per disa nje tip VETMIE. Nuk eshte se nuk deshiron te jesh ne shoqerine e njerezve por ndoshta ato njerez qe te rrethojne nuk te pershtaten. Nuk te ecen muhabeti...dhe normalisht do terhiqesh ne VETVETE.

Dhe ketu ta kisha llafin ne postin1. Nese njeriu merr disa momente per te kaluar kohe me vetveten, eshte ok. Por nese VETMIA behet miku jot me i mire per 1 kohe te gjate, ka efekt negativ..sepse eshte si ai krimbi qe te gerryen.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dp17ego

Vetmia është gjëndje e isolimit social sidoqofte vetmia ka dhe paraqitjen e saj pathologjike:
-Frika e të qënit vetëm,dhe e kundërta e saj dëshira për të qënë vetëm.
 ...Kam disa aspekte të tjera të vetmisë.për monoteistët:
-A ndihet Zoti vetëm?
-pse fillimisht Adamin(Ademmin) e krijoi të vetëm?etj...

----------


## dp17ego

> Vetmia e tepruar eshte ne dem te trurit sepse duke qen ne vetmi arin ne humbet te komonikuarit me te tjret dhe me ton engjefalosun,njeriu ka nevoje per vetmi po (pak) gjithsesi dhe te ndenjurit shum mes te tjerve perseri eshte e demshme ;;
> 
> ANTENA


ANTENA, cfare eshte ton engjefalosun?pls

----------


## YaSmiN

Vetmia eshte nje dicka nje pike e veshtire qe ka nje njeri por duhet te jet i forte ai qe e kalon kete gjendje kjo nuk do te thot qe ai njeri nuk eshte normal.Ata njerez qe dalin te fituar nga vetmia kane kuptuar veten e tyre ose me mire duhet te kuptosh veten tende nje here pastaj te tjeret.E kam kaluar vetmine por e kalova sepse isha mesuar arrita ta mesoj por kuptova gabimet e mija edhe veten time.

----------


## Julius

"Njeriu eshte qenie me karakteristika shoqerore- ka thene Aristoteli dhe nqs do te mund te jetonim vetem do te ishim ose kafshe ose perendi". Zoti nuk ka nevoja as mangesi ne pergjithesi prandaj nuk ndihet vetem. Une keshtu mendoj dhe shpresoj se i jam pergjigjur dp17ego. Adamin e krijoi vetem por e pa se ai nuk jetonte dot ne kete gjendje sepse ishte njeri prandaj krijoi dhe gruan.  
   Vetmia besoj se te ndihmon per te gjetur dhe per tu njohur me mire me veten. Keshtu njeriu ne vetmi dhe ne perqedrim te plote mund te arrije te hipnotizoje veten dhe te komunikoje me subkoshiencen e vet duke nxjerre ne pah nevojat e veta te fshehta. Keto jane teknika te fizioterapise qe te mundesojne te krijosh nje ekuiliber brenda vetes. Duke qene ne harmoni me veten mund te reagosh me mire ndaj ngacmimeve te jashtme.  Shume shkrimtare apo njerez te shquar ua kane imponuar vetes vetmine qe te kishin mundesi te krijonin. Balzaku prsh. qethej tullac dhe nuk dilte nga shtepia, meqe nuk kishte c'te bente shkruante. 
   Ka shume lloje vetmish dhe mund ta shikosh nga shume aspekte, nga njera ane vetmia eshte mungesa e nje personi te dyte por ama mund te jete dhe nevoja e te qendruarit vetem. Te gjitha keto nqs permblidhen ne kufijte e normales nuk ka asgje te keqe. Besoj se eshte nevoje e njeriut qe te rrije vetem po aq sa eshte nevoje te jete ne shoqeri. 
    Ekziston dhe nje lloj tjeter vetmie, vetmia e gjeniut. Nje njeri qe ndjen se nuk e kuptojne ndjehet vetem edhe sikur perreth tij te ndodhen qindra njerez. Nuk eshte e thene qe vetmia te jete dicka negative kur mendon dicka te bukur qe nuk e ka menduar njeri ndihesh jo vetem por "i vecante". Fraza me e perdorshme e nje mburacaku klasik eshte "e kam bere vete" - pra vetem, pa ndihmen e askujt. Vetmia mund te jete mburoja me e mire e nje egoisti - "s'kam nevoje askend ia dal vete mbane"  Vetmia eshte edhe pjese e folklorit shqiptar "mora rrugen per Janine, isha vetem" Vetmise nuk duhet t'i druhesh, duhet ta respektosh. Shume njerez krijojne lidhje intime me persona qe nuk i duan vetem nga frika per te mos ngelur vetem.
      Eshte shume me i gjere koncepti i vetmise nuk mund te permblidhet ne dy fjale, nuk eshte gjendje fizike eshte ndjenje dhe si cdo ndjenje duhet respektuar dhe pranuar pasi ke bere kete nqs eshte ndjenje e papelqyeshme per ty kerkon te dalesh prej saj.

----------


## PINK

> Vetmia e tepruar eshte ne dem te trurit sepse duke qen ne vetmi arin ne humbet te komonikuarit me te tjret dhe me ton engjefalosun,njeriu ka nevoje per vetmi po (pak) gjithsesi dhe te ndenjurit shum mes te tjerve perseri eshte e demshme ;;
> 
> ANTENA


C'ja fut kot ti Antene , so ky eshte shpjegimi yt ?

Ka vetmi e vetmi , por shume po e ngaterroni me ate qetesi shpirterore dhe mendore per pak kohe qe kerkon cdokush nga ne , te largohemi  nga monotonia dhe stresi i perditshem  dhe kaq ... vetem per pak kohe . 
Por prape duam te ri-kthehemi ne jeten tone sado e zhurmshme , merzitshme / apo gezuar eshte . 

Vetmia eshte e keqe , i tjeterson njerezit ..hic nuk te ben mire 
Provojeni te jetoni pa njerezit tuaj , shoqerine ... e shikoni si do ndiheni .

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

Besoi qe eshte nje gje shume e mire qe te jesh i mbyllur ne vetevte ose me sakte te jesh gjithmon vetem sepse ke shume besim te vetja jote.

Gjeja me e bukur ne jete eshte vetmia lol me te vertete  :shkelje syri:

----------


## helios

Vetmia eshte lehtesuese kur te trishtojne te tjeret dhe e trishtueshme kur s'mund te te lehtesojne shpirtin...

----------


## Julius

Tej dritares është ngrohtë 
njerëz janë ulur në tavolina 
qyteti nis e del prej vetes 
në rrugë bredhin klube e makina 

Nuk është e thënë të jem krejt i vetëm 
s'është e thënë të jem as vet' i dytë 
me miq të rastit po më mbushët nata 
një vënd do gjej ku të çlodh sytë 

(refren) 
Kam ftohtë e s'të shoh pranë 
mendoj, mendoj se si 
avujt e ngrohtë të frymës sime 
si zogj të bardhë e të vërbuar 
mbërrijnë tek ti. 

Në ëndërr vijnë e qetë këndojnë 
e unë, me syte pak mbyllur rri 
kokën ngre lart, dëgjoj ngadalë 
këngën e hënës të brishtë si zanë 
që solle ti 
-------------- 

E di pse hesht hija ime 
e di që lotët s'flasin kurrë 
prandaj dëgjoji dhe fjalët e mia 
në heshtje këndojnë dhe ata si unë 

Pas pak ngadalë do të iki 
që lotët të shkoj ti fshij diku 
këtu pranë, mbase atje larg 
pas pak ngadalë do kthehem unë 

(refreni) 


Shikoni nje lloj "vetmie" qe shprehet me vargjet fantastike te kesaj kenge. Autori nuk eshte vetem kur thote : 
                  Nuk është e thënë të jem krejt i vetëm 
                  s'është e thënë të jem as vet' i dytë 
                  me miq të rastit po më mbushët nata 
                  një vënd do gjej ku të çlodh sytë 
por ama ndihet vetem.

----------


## FLORIRI

Zhvillimi i species tone ka nevoje per bashkpunime,organizime,grupime.Vetmia sjell si pasoje mungese informacioni,supozime te gabuara,dhe teori te parealizueshme.Njerezit e vetmuar duke u mbeshtetur ne pèarimet baze te sociologjise dhe psikologjise jane anormal.Nuk e kam fjalen ne kontekstin mendor por nga ana e karakterit jane anormal.

----------

